# B albopilosum and forms



## Haksilence (Aug 11, 2016)

B albos seem to be a rising commodity in the hobby recently with the addition from the Nicaraguan imports, I myself have picked up quite a few including an adult pair by accident. (Albeit a convenient accident) 
With this rising interest, my own interest was spiked. What are the differences between the Nicaraguan albos and the true ones. Does anyone have both? Comparison photos? As well although Google is hardly an accurate source if you Google them for images you will see a slew of variations (whether they are all albos or not is a different story) so that raises the question; are there more variations/morphs? Is there a sexual dimorphism? 
These questions got soured additionally at the most recent convention I went two where 4 seperate venders were selling either "b albopilosum" or "Honduran curly hairs" and all of them had adults which looked ever so slightly different. So it's been a curiosity that has been gnawing at me for a bit. 

Discuss


----------



## Mandiblehead (Aug 11, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> B albos seem to be a rising commodity in the hobby recently with the addition from the Nicaraguan imports, I myself have picked up quite a few including an adult pair by accident. (Albeit a convenient accident)
> With this rising interest, my own interest was spiked. What are the differences between the Nicaraguan albos and the true ones. Does anyone have both? Comparison photos? As well although Google is hardly an accurate source if you Google them for images you will see a slew of variations (whether they are all albos or not is a different story) so that raises the question; are there more variations/morphs? Is there a sexual dimorphism?
> These questions got soured additionally at the most recent convention I went two where 4 seperate venders were selling either "b albopilosum" or "Honduran curly hairs" and all of them had adults which looked ever so slightly different. So it's been a curiosity that has been gnawing at me for a bit.
> 
> Discuss


Im no scientist here but every creature probly has some disticinctioon,  Not every gold fish looks the same. and they have big hairs so perhaps the variations are easier to spot.  just like people  No one ( mostly ) looks exactly the same,   blue heelers for example, such a wide range of how they can look but there all purebred and u can tell there hellers because of there look  I dont know


----------



## advan (Aug 11, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> What are the differences between the Nicaraguan albos and the true ones.


The latest imports are considered the true ones. They have not yet been tainted with hobby material, ignorant breeders etc. The hobby spiders have been muddied up for years and there is no way to get a true _B. albopilosum_ back into the hobby without fresh imports and responsible breeders. It won't be long before they are paired with hobby stock and the cycle continues..........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 11, 2016)

advan said:


> The latest imports are considered the true ones. They have not yet been tainted with hobby material, ignorant breeders etc. The hobby spiders have been muddied up for years and there is no way to get a true _B. albopilosum_ back into the hobby without fresh imports and responsible breeders. It won't be long before they are paired with hobby stock and the cycle continues..........


Gotcha, so it's just like the vagans.  What could they possibly be hybridized with? There aren't many brachypelma species that I know if that could be mistaken for an albo


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 11, 2016)

Was wondering all that myself. Great questions.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 11, 2016)

If the long term hobby form are being sold as the true Honduran curly hairs is as false as me having a million dollars. Like Advan said its been muddied up for years.

Babies from the Brachypelma albopilosum Nicaraguan wild caught parents should be sold as Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaraguan".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 11, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> If the long term hobby form are being sold as the true Honduran curly hairs is as false as me having a million dollars. Like Advan said its been muddied up for years.
> 
> Babies from the Brachypelma albopilosum Nicaraguan wild caught parents should be sold as Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaraguan".



Yeah ive seen quite a few with this title. I'm just wondering what they could be muddied with since albos are pretty distinctive from other brachys IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## advan (Aug 11, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> Yeah ive seen quite a few with this title. I'm just wondering what they could be muddied with since albos are pretty distinctive from other brachys IMO


Red rumped _Brachypelma_.


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 11, 2016)

advan said:


> Red rumped _Brachypelma_.


So this would be Brachypelma sp Red?  I don't know the common name.


----------



## Tarantula20 (Aug 11, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> albos are pretty distinctive from other brachys IMO


  Could not agree more, Advan do you know the scientific name for the Red rumped brachypelma in question?


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 11, 2016)

Tarantula20 said:


> Could not agree more, Advan do you know the scientific name for the Red rumped brachypelma in question?


Yeah there's four or five sp Red rumped. Gotten so used to formal so don't know. Also my B. albopilosum doesn't have any hint of red on her. Looked on Google but that me more confused


----------



## Tarantula20 (Aug 11, 2016)

crone said:


> Looked on Google but that me more confused


 Same here!


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 11, 2016)

advan said:


> Red rumped _Brachypelma_.


i could see that with verdezi or albiceps but albopilosum? they would have to be really incompetent.


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah I don't get it either. Unless they're stupid or trying to make another FrankenT. I would think maybe Xbreeding might happen in the wild?  
And nobody's answering us


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 12, 2016)

Tarantula20 said:


> Could not agree more, Advan do you know the scientific name for the Red rumped brachypelma in question?


 B. albopilosum were hybred with B. vagans. It was done intentionally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 12, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> B. albopilosum were hybred with B. vagans. It was done intentionally.


That's crazy, what reason would they have for doing that


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 12, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> That's crazy, what reason would they have for doing that


 AB member Sharpfang I guess he figured that he could and didn't need permission from anyone.

Besides Sharpfang who knows of how many others have done it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 12, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> AB member Sharpfang I guess he figured that he could and didn't need permission from anyone.
> 
> Besides Sharpfang who knows of how many others have done it.


That's nuts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bread (Aug 12, 2016)

Ive got a true curly sling from WC parents but shes only 1cm right now.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 12, 2016)

Bread said:


> Ive got a true curly sling from WC parents but shes only 1cm right now.


 Here are mine.

*Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" - Female. Captive Born Baby Sling July 17, 2016*

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 12, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> *Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" - Female. Captive Born Baby Sling July 17, 2016*


Is it the lighting/camera that makes the wc look so dark?  Thanks.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 12, 2016)

crone said:


> Is it the lighting/camera that makes the wc look so dark?  Thanks.


 No. She's freshly molted three weeks ago. 

Some of the ones that are in need of a molt have a rusty brown appearance. I've had a few people said to me that they've seen them in different color form because of that coloration they don't realize that they just need a fresh molt.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 12, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> No. She's freshly molted three weeks ago.
> 
> Some of the ones that are in need of a molt have a rusty brown appearance. I've had a few people said to me that they've seen them in different color form because of that coloration they don't realize that they just need a fresh molt.


Thanks for the info. Still kinda cross eyed by the thought of pairing between B. albopilosum and B. vagans.


----------



## Vezon (Aug 12, 2016)

A good number of tarantulas in the hobby have been hybridized knowingly/unknowingly. The only way to know that you've got the real thing is to get wild caught specimens. It's a shame that collecting/importing some species is against the law and damaging to the wild populations.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 12, 2016)

How much should that matter to me?  I want a B albopilosum, but I don't really intend to breed it.  Is it just a matter of maintaining the purity of the species?


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 12, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> How much should that matter to me?  I want a B albopilosum, but I don't really intend to breed it.  Is it just a matter of maintaining the purity of the species?


The hobby form is still a beautiful spider and as long as you aren't breeding it the it doesn't matter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 13, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> How much should that matter to me?  I want a B albopilosum, but I don't really intend to breed it.  Is it just a matter of maintaining the purity of the species?


If you have no intent if breeding or loaning out to breed, then there is no issue with them. It's just that you have to have the integrity to not breed or loan it out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 13, 2016)

KellyFornez said:


> Well i do plan to breed i am loaning my flat rock scorpian for breeding atm.


Then hybrids or "hobby forms" are not for you. Breeding is reserved for pure lineage only

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vezon (Aug 13, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with breeding a hobby form to another hobby form and then selling it as 'hobby form'.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> B. albopilosum were hybred with B. vagans. It was done intentionally.


Happened in Europe. You are right man.


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 13, 2016)

Vezon said:


> There's nothing wrong with breeding a hobby form to another hobby form and then selling it as 'hobby form'.


I agree, I wasn't clear in my original post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 13, 2016)

So anyway....  A weird question about B. albopilosum/B. vagans X. 
So would B. vagans personalities influence B. albopilosum?  If so, then the WC B. albopilosum's personalities are the real?



Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> *Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" - Female. Captive Born Baby Sling July 17, 2016*


So what's the personality of your WC female to your CB?


----------



## Ann Device (Apr 10, 2019)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> *Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" - Female. Captive Born Baby Sling July 17, 2016*


I have 3 Albos and 2 are definitely pet form but my newest sling looks just like yours! It didn't say Nicaragua but the other pet trade albos were browny beige with brown spots on their back. The new one is grey and has a reddish booty like your baby pictured above, and a black spot more on the end of the butt. Is it possible to tell the two forms apart as slings?


----------

